# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  can this be used for diy CO2?

## gwabbie

hi. i was wondering what do you call this?
can it be used for diy CO2 or only those CO2 cylinder?

----------


## bossteck

What you have is a diffuser. 

You need pressure for it to work, so, short answer is, no, it is not suitable for DIY CO2, though there has been reports of hobbyists having success with it.

Check out: http://aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32260

----------

